# Juicing.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Anyone juice? I always found it a source of amusment (that Jack Lalane guy in his boiler suit







). Then it was recommended to me as I can't digest the skins/fibre on fruit and was badly lacking in vitamins/nutrition. Tell you what, it's great!

I've just had my fav, which consists of 3 pears, an apple and an orange...mmmmm









Any other 'recipes'?

(Jase, please don't send me any of your 'juice' in the post







)


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

My favourite is "Moo Juice" ... Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Apple and carrot go well


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I couldnt help it, it wouldnt wash out.....


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Tomato, celery and apple.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Cammy, did you buy an expensive machine? or just one of the cheapies? Been thinking about it, but we're not sure about how much to spend.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

mel said:


> Cammy, did you buy an expensive machine? or just one of the cheapies? Been thinking about it, but we're not sure about how much to spend.


Â£20 out of ASDA Mel. I would recommend getting one mate. I would never munch through 5 bits of fruit/vegetable a day and the juice tastes really nice


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

We've planted apple, peach, gooseberry, pear, plum, blackberry, blueberry, raspberry, cranberry, cherry and strawberry in the garden over the last three years. Don't get a great quantity (or quality yet) of fruit so maybe a juicer will be ideal.

Think I'll be stopping at Asda on the way home

I might be in touch for some cocktail recipes in the late summer


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Cam, email Jon. If he doesn't have a bunch of suggestions his wife will - she'll inundate you!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Robert said:


> We've planted apple, peach, gooseberry, pear, plum, blackberry, blueberry, raspberry, cranberry, cherry and strawberry in the garden over the last three years. Don't get a great quantity (or quality yet) of fruit so maybe a juicer will be ideal.
> 
> Think I'll be stopping at Asda on the way home
> 
> I might be in touch for some cocktail recipes in the late summer


Here's a good recipe; slice fruit and marinade in Gin, overnight is ideal. Then add fruit to a large jug along with the Gin from the marinade, an equal measure of Pimms No1 Cup and two measures of cold lemonade, or less to taste. Garnish with Mint and sit back in deckchair to enjoy.

Ahh summer........
















Toby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ironpants said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > We've planted apple, peach, gooseberry, pear, plum, blackberry, blueberry, raspberry, cranberry, cherry and strawberry in the garden over the last three years. Don't get a great quantity (or quality yet) of fruit so maybe a juicer will be ideal.
> ...


Talking of Gin, ive got into 'Hendricks' Gin. Its Scottish and has cucumber juice in it, so you have a slice of cucumber instead of Lemon and it is a very very nice refreshing drink...Recommended


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A bench chemist called Alan Simpson at Ferranti suggested once that a good cure for loss of hair was a liberal application of a paste applied to effected areas which consisted of............ olive oil, soot, and dog ****


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Ironpants said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


I'll second that - distilled in Ayrshire I believe


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

:cry2: I'm not allowed to drink anymore. The alcoholic recipes sound lovely too!


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

Talking of gin it's got to be Bombay Sapphire


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Cammy.

If you have got a â€˜The Worksâ€™ bookshop near by they sell lots of food related books. I bought 2 Juicing books there (as well as Smoothie and Cocktail ones too







) for not a lot - like a fiver each I think - both with 100â€™s of recipes.

As for the juicer I think you get what you pay for. Mine is al Kenwood which works with centrifugal motion - Cost about Â£30. Its OK but doesnâ€™t â€˜juiceâ€™ very much before you need to strip it to remove the all waste before you can carry on. The best juicers are the â€˜pressâ€™ types but they are much more expensive but they do extract much more juice with less waste than centrifugal. If I was buying new again Iâ€™d definitely go for the press.

Hope this helps?

Cheers - Stu


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

mediummynd said:


> Talking of gin it's got to be Bombay Sapphire


The wife and I have been enjoying Blackwood's Gin recently, a delicate flavour meaning you have to add a lot more to your tonic









The cucumber sounds interesting but I fear I might have to drink that one alone as "someone" doesn't like cucumber









Oh Cammy, some Juicers just pulp the fruit which might be a problem if you are having trouble digesting the stuff so take care out there

Toby


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Saw the thread title......damn! Not what I thought it might be about!
















F**k fruit.....whats wrong with tetrapak?









Ok ok....late and too much Jim Bean tonight...........................................

Bean?????????? Beam....dumbass...as the yanks would have it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The 710 bought a juicer last summer, great for about 6 weeks. We have "pony carrots" up here, a whole sack for a quid, not sold to Tesco's as they look ugly but they are ideal for juicing! Has as been said just plain carrot and apple is great

After the summer it got put in the garage and hasn't been seen since. Now gathering dust along with the youghurt maker, ice cream maker, bread maker etc etc etc


----------

